# Storms



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

ok, simple question I hope. I am looking at ordering some storms to fish with when my dad gets here first part of dec, and there are tons and tons of colors, and sizes, looking at possibly getting mostly 5 and 6" storms, but wondering what colors work best. We will probably fish monroe, and possibly lesner, plus taking a headboat out one night while he is here. Any recommendations on color? 

Also has anyone used the wildeye shrimp? and if so do they work?

this is the site i am looking at, so you have an idea of how many there are.

I am looking to probably spend around 30$ or so, that should survive the week or so that he is here, and leave me some leftover to fish with.
http://www.eangler.com/webapp/wcs/s...10701&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&keyword=storm


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*here is what I am looking at ordering*

Storm - Wildeye Swim Shad - 5" - Fire Tiger
Storm - Wildeye Swim Shad - 4" - Croaker
Storm - Wildeye Swim Shad - 4" - Bunker
Storm - Wildeye Swim Bait Shad - 6'' Mullet (4 per package)
Storm - Wildeye Swim Shad - 6" - Pearl
Storm - Wildeye Swim Shad - 3" - Blue Shad
Storm - Wildeye Shrimp - 3" - Tiger


29.32$

anything better or cheaper locally?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Dont forget about chesapeake lures, they have some righteous colors and patterns! Don't know if they have a website. Go to Lighthouse on shoire drive, or Princess Anne Ditributors.
TC


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

golden bunker
mullet
blue shad
chartreuse
pearl

those are a few colors i keep in my box...they all produce fish, and got something for every condition. golden bunker and blue shad have been the most productive for me this year. you're probably gonna want to get some more 6" shads, and if you're fishing in Dec. it wouldn't hurt to have a 9" storm or two in your box. like TC suggested, the chesapeake bay lures are just as good...the bunker color with a little bit of bunker oil on it is deadly. you should have all the storms you need there, they take some abuse. the 6" bodies will handle 5-6 fish before the tails start gettin' beat up.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Recently I started fishing the Storms with a snap (not snap swivel) and noticed that the action is much better. The lure rolls a little side to side as opposed the to just the tail wagging. Good luck!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Phil,
Try a Rapala knot as well, you'll be surprised it is a loop knot, I had a bad experience with a snap a while back at the wall... pulled through and lost a big fish, what it was, I dont know!
TC


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It must have been that snagmonster fish.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

TC said:


> Dont forget about chesapeake lures, they have some righteous colors and patterns! Don't know if they have a website. Go to Lighthouse on shoire drive, or Princess Anne Ditributors.
> TC


i use chesapeake lures akmost exclucivly and they r pretty cheap
4" are $.79
6" r $.89 
at lighthouse
i love them they r a betty quality and they last
josh


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*$2.99/ pkg*

The best price I've found on the Storm baits is at Wal-mart... $2.99/ pkg regardless of size or color... The selection isn't always the greatest, but if you talk to the manager, they'll let you know when the next shipment is due to come in....... At least then your choices are a little better. I really like those Chesepeake Lure Co. bait's, too!! They have some neat color schemes.. I like the Pinfish, Croaker, Chartreuse, and Golden Mullet colors.. Never hurts to have red/ white in there as well..... GOOD LUCK when you go!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Here's my 2 cents,*

I would get in 3 diff colors 1 light, 1 dark and 1 in between. As for size, get the size that your rod can handle. If the fish are there, they will hit, no matter the colors. I've caught fishing in 3 diff colors in one day. Hope this helps...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

My .02 This time of year I only fish with 6" storms and Chesapeake lures. I've had to many schoolies swallow my 3", 4" and 5" storms. It takes a little time to get those small lures out of there mouths. Go with one pack at 4" to use in helping find the fish then switch to the 6".

I have about 10 different colors but my 3 got to have storms are: Pearl, Chartreuse and pink. The pink is a Chesapeake Bay Lures red eye slamm'n shad. 
When you go on the head boat the big fish have been on the bottom and you need the 6" for the weight to stay on the bottom.


Robert


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is the storm website. Check out the color chart, I dodnt think that all the colors are here, but look it over anyway.

http://www.stormlures.com/products/index.html


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Not catching at chix or lesner*

I have been trying to fish at lesner and chicks and i have been using storms and crocs and I have been catching nothing. Can anyone tell me what is hot to use because I am not having much faith in what i have been using.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe the fish aren't there.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

painted slab jigs
assorted colors at chix (change treble hook to single hook)
2oz white bucktail at lesner


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

lesner can be real hit and miss...i just try and think of it as casting practice with a chance to hook up. 

i got this idea to tie a 4" gold bunker on a seperate leader, in front of a 9" mullet to imitate a small bass chasing bait fish. also tied 2 4" pearl storms on a hi-lo type rig. they both swim good, haven't had any problems with tangles. haven't had the chance to get it in front of fish, but i'm hoping they're provoking enough. i'm gonna give them a try this week on the headboat.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Also try casting a 1 or 1 1/2 oz jig head with a white twister tail on, this has been productive at times.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

just put in order in for 4 9" storms...2 bunker colored, 1 rainbow trout, and 1 pearl...hopefully they'll make it here early enough. i'll be using them as trailers behind 4" shads or mojo lures for trolling and casting along the cbbt.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just bought some 9" storms at sports authority 

Kinda pricey 5.99 each


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i tried finding some yesterday, but every place i went was either sold out or they don't carry them. i got them for $5.89 and shipping. i think they're fairly priced for what they are, they should last a number of good fights, just put 'em up when the blues are around.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

$5.99 for a 9" storm is the best price you'll find. We use those a lot while trolling for stripers in the ocean once the really big fish are out there. The other day the 6" bunker was deadly around the second island.

Darryl


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OK first time i bought the nine inchers so 5.99 is a fair price huh? Guess its ok compared to the 7.19 i paid for the hopkins lure lol

So do people use the nine inchers for casting or only trolling. I bought it to use on a freinds boat while trolling.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you can cast or troll, just let them sink, and work them with a slow retrieve. if you're trolling, try to troll deep around 5-8mph.


----------

